# Can Anyone Take a Kitten?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Found a distressed kitten locked in my pool shed last night, no idea how it got there, but someone's ass is getting kicked 

I gave it some food and milk and now it has decided it wants to stay, but I can't keep it.

I've tried Feline Friends and DARC but they just said to take it to a vet, but I doubt a vet will be able to take it in, and it doesn't have a collar so not sure if it'll be microchipped or not.

It's a friendly little thing, loves having his belly rubbed and seems far too timid to leave outside to fend for himself amongst the battle-hardened local street cats that roam around the local area.

If anyone can help it would be appreciated. I have attached some pics to hopefully pull some heart strings!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
Shez so cute.remminds me of my old kittie.I may check with a friend (once I get back to DXB) who would love to take it.
Is it m/f ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's male and because of his little moustache, I have provisionally named him Adolf.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sh looks lost but needs some warmth & love(as second pic shows)


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Try listing it on dubizzle..
or maybe it could be lost from it's owner..
try listing it in lost and found..


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

R666 said:


> Try listing it on dubizzle..
> or maybe it could be lost from it's owner..
> try listing it in lost and found..


Good one R..
Hope her owner pays her some concern and seek for her


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Good thinking Batman!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well i know a friend whose cat ran away,and it was the similar story, she reqistered it on dubizzle with the pictures and she got a phone call in about a week's time,saying they found the cat about 8kilometer's from here house,in somebodies backyard...

like wise,maybe someone who lost their cat might be able too find it if you post it up on dubizzle..
or somebody who wants a cat, could also have it...

i am surprised the owner didnt put a tag around it...



alternatively you can also try
K9 FRIENDS
::: K9 FRIENDS ::: Dubai, UAE, Middle East, Arabia, dogs, dog, dog shelter, K9 friends, dog kennel

they have a division that cater's too cats. ring them up


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

I also found Dubai Muncipality Number:
04 2891114

04 2232323
==========================
maybe you can link up with them...


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

On a side note, you actually shouldn't give milk to cats or kittens because it can cause diarrhea. Like you need the extra headache! Stick with water.

I think your best bet is putting it on various forums and classifieds. Some vets will let you post notices up in their offices. If you choose to contact the DM, they will probably end up putting it down because they have major over crowding issues.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'd rather just keep it than let it get put down.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Wouldn't recommend contacting DM because as it has no collar and perhaps no chip it'll get put down before those that are chipped/collared.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Gavtek - what ended up happening??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A nice lady from Feline Friends collected him this morning and is taking him to the vet to check for a microchip. I have no idea what happens after that though. She said they don't have any room at their shelter.

It's obviously someone's pet, used to being handled and likes to play. Hopefully I can find a home for it, but I won't let it get put down or end up on the streets.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Can I vote for the kitty to stay?? 

It was just a cute and poor little thing. Remember the sound he made when he just first came out and the how nervous and scare he was?? If you let him go, the same thing might happen again..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That one is long gone. However, I know have a whole family (mother and 4 kittens) squatting in my maid's room if you want them. I've been feeding the mother for a few months then all these kittens popped out and I'm really not sure what to do with them. Moving out at the end of November so would be good if they could get a permanent home. A bit scared of humans though.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

aguyfromdaglobe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for a kitten or two for adoption. I live in Dubai. Please if you still have your cat for adoption or you know anybody who does please email me on zackdubai at live dot com
> 
> ...


Feline Friends (the cat rescue society) is having an adoption day this Saturday. They have lots of lovely cats. It's where I got mine!


----------



## MarlaSinger (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a couple months too early or I'd pop in to cuddle whichever one looks the saddest! I am a total sucker that way... LoL


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish I could take one. But with my sched it's almost impossible to own a pet


----------

